# Sherwin Williams Price increase



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

My regional company just went up too. First time in two years though so I can't really complain much on that. For P&L this is the second increase in the last 7 months.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I get way too many freebies from S.W. to complain, including 3 gallons to sample any new products. 
I was taken to lunch (my choice of eats) 5 times last year, gonna be fed again next week.
Free Kansas City bbq tastes great!!

oh, and clients absorb the increase, not Wisey.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

P&L increase averaged out to over 8 percent again. This seems to be the magic number for their increases. I no longer get a dealer discount of interior oil either, which means that get's more than a 25% increase. If they want to get rid of oil, they just need to get rid of it, not try and price it so no one will buy it. My customers understand the company is the one sending increases through, but that won't stop them from shopping around. I'm just glad the local Ace dropped P&L and took on Ben Moore.


----------



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

*Same Deal*

Hey guys, 

I am having the same problem with my sw prices and my rep is taking her precious time to help. I am looking at going with Porter I already use them for exterior products but I am not sure about there interior line. What would you recommend for interior walls - best quality & coverage? Thanks

www.paintlinepaintingcompany.com


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

Paintlineit said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am having the same problem with my sw prices and my rep is taking her precious time to help. I am looking at going with Porter I already use them for exterior products but I am not sure about there interior line. What would you recommend for interior walls - best quality & coverage? Thanks
> 
> www.paintlinepaintingcompany.com


 
PPG Pure Performance interior is great stuff


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Agree, porter builders paint is cheap but so is the price. Manor Hall however is a thing of beauty and only around $20/gal. 

There are plenty of good paints out there to choose from. My rep re-adjusted my prices about a week after they went up. I sent a GC to get a gallon of PM 200 eggshell and when he handed me the receipt and I almost had a stroke. Anyone who pays $25 gal for PM 200 needs their head examined.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

If ya ask me all these suppliers are crazy, my buddy owns a motorcyle shop and all his parts suppliers are jacking there prices up. Problem is his business is down 50% more than last year and lots of long time customers have lost there jobs or taken pay cuts.

Just wait till fuel hits $4.00 a gallon but no worries yor clients can absorb it:no:

No paint is worth $25.00 a gallon never mind $50.00.....


----------



## frugalpaint (Dec 30, 2010)

I originated this thread and I am proud to announce that I negotiated my pricing with Sherwin Williams. I have officially moved my business to PORTER. I am so happy about my choice. The attentiveness and professionalism that was exhibited by the Porter team made me feel like they wanted my business. SW product is jacked up to meet corporate goals. Product comparison demo's that I have participated in over the past month or so, proved that Porter products line up with SW at a cheaper price. What a feeling!


----------

